# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  07 runescape bot?

## machomat

Any out there?even if they cost money, im willing to buy 1.

skype: [email protected]

or reply here or pm me

----------


## Neer

> Any out there?even if they cost money, im willing to buy 1.
> 
> skype: [email protected]
> 
> or reply here or pm me


Osbot, tribot.

----------


## Selvyre

Make your own?

----------


## dahao

i think there's one out but its paid

----------


## Toris

rsbot? I used to use this, google it

----------


## Secondwind

The best one out right now is epicbot, only down side is that you cant script for yourself with it.

----------


## keldeo

aurora is a good one. Currently undergoing maintainence at the moment. All of the other bots I knew of got sued or stopped updating.

----------


## nwo200

tri bot is paid and working i believe

----------


## nwo200

if not i think it may be os bo if i am not correct google them

----------


## Niggahigga

I have been using tribot. Very stable bot, but it costs 7$ per month to use.

----------

